# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Bathroom Standards

## clayman

Hi, does anyone know if there is Australian Standards for bathrooms and laundries? 
I have the standard for disabled which is AS 1428.1. But not very useful!
The building code on touches on waterproofing for wet areas.  
Clay.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

This should help  http://www.bsa.qld.gov.au/SiteCollec...d%20AS3740.pdf 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## clayman

Thanks old salts, I'm kind of looking for bathroom and laundry minimum setout requirements. The disabled standard is full of exclusion zones and minimum distances from walls etc. but what about a standard for people without disability?
Clay.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

cab you be more specific, what part of your set out is giving tou problems.

----------


## clayman

The minimum distance off walls for toilets, basins and showers including minimum distance between each other and from doorways etc. Also laundry tub and washing machine requirements to doors and bathroom facilities. Can the laundry be incorporated in the bathroom? If so what are the requirements?
Clay.

----------


## clayman

Well just found out from a private certifier and SAI Global Australian Standards that there is NO standard for bathroom setout, just make it comfortable. 
The standard requirements for a Class 1 dwelling are :Redface:  
Bath or shower
Wash basin
Toilet
Kitchen sink and cooking bench
Washing machine and tub in the same room.   
They are they minimum facilities needed for a Class 1 dwelling and they can be positioned comfortably to your liking with the exception that a mechanical exhaust must be in the bathroom if your kitchen backs onto the bathroom. There is a toilet door provision also. 
If your disabled refer to AS 1428.1 
Clay.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Toilets are 'normally' 0.90m wide with enough room for the door to open inward if someone fell in there, so around 1.50m long. 
No restriction on the location or size of bath, shower or sinks. to make best use of the space it's commom to have the bath at the far end perhaps wall to wall in a 1.5m wide bathroom, or the shower in a corner with nib wall the the bath on the other side. 
You could fit a Euro laundry in a bathroom, better described as a washing machine, dryer and sink in a cupboard. 
Bathrooms, laundry's and toilets  are all listed as 'wet areas' and will need to be waterproofed. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## cherub65

If the toilet is enclosed in its own room you need a clear space of 1200mm min from the pan to the door in fully open position. Room would be 1200mm wide min , If not the door must open outwards or be sliding or be easily removable from the outside

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> If the toilet is enclosed in its own room you need a clear space of 1200mm min from the pan to the door in fully open position. Room would be 1200mm wide min , If not the door must open outwards or be sliding or be easily removable from the outside

  This must refer to a PWD (People with disabilities) toilet or most of the new homes in Queensland do not meet the standards.

----------


## cherub65

Nope, Part 3.8.3.3 Construction of sanitary compartments (BCA class-1 and 10 dwellings) 
This is referring to a toilet in its own room

----------


## clayman

Yep that's the correct code. Although I don't think an enclosed toilet is necessarily built to the 1200mm standard. If the door was to open inwards you would have removable hinges. Otherwise the door would open outwards or a sliding door. 
So then the 1200mm minimum would not apply. It doesn't apply in my bathroom, I have removable hinges and the room size is 1000mm x 1500mm.

----------


## clayman

OldSalts, I'm designing a bathroom for a granny flat. I want to have the laundry in the bathroom and all squashed in comfortably. The room size I am allowing is 1200mm wide x 3000mm long with a sliding door. I am allowing a 50mm set down in the slab for the entire compartment. 
What's your thoughts on design? 
Clay.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> OldSalts, I'm designing a bathroom for a granny flat. I want to have the laundry in the bathroom and all squashed in comfortably. The room size I am allowing is 1200mm wide x 3000mm long with a sliding door. I am allowing a 50mm set down in the slab for the entire compartment. 
> What's your thoughts on design? 
> Clay.

  
Being a long and narrow area I would be installing all items on one wall to avoid turns for an elderly person, also place the washing machine, dryer etc close to the entry to avoid load carrying any further required. 
Placing the shower in the far corner will help reduce the cost but mean a smaller window.
A set down during construction is a great move as it means the shower can a 'walk in' with no step at all in or out of the shower or the room.
A good extraction fan and heater light combination will also help the occupant and be safer up out of the way.
A central floor waste will ensure no flooding.
Walls must be WR rated as with Villaboard for the whole room.
Fit the entry door with lift off hinges in case of emergency. 
Good luck.

----------

